# Welches Wassertest-Set?



## thomas.pajonk (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,



ich habe eine ganz einfache Frage, bevor ich irgend einen Mist kaufe: Welches Wassertest-Set taugt was und wo bekomme ich es?


Vielen Dank & Gruss, Thomas


----------



## axel (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Wassertest-Set?*

Hallo Thomas

Ich würd sagen Tröpfchentest Koffer von JPL . Gibts zum Beispiel bei E..y.

Lg
axel


----------



## martin karstens (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Wassertest-Set?*

Das interessiert mich auch. Tendenziell sollte es wohl ein Tröpchentest sein, da die Teststreifen wohl recht ungenau sein sollen.
Wo sich bei mir die Frage stellt ob ein Wassertest bei einem reinen Schwimmteich (ohne Algenprobleme) überhaupt Sinn macht.


----------



## axel (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Wassertest-Set?*

Hallo Martin Karstens 

Ich denke wichtig ist so ein Wassertestset wenn man Fische im Teich hat .
Besonders wenn es viele größere Fische sind .


lg
axel


----------



## thomas.pajonk (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Wassertest-Set?*

Ja, da gebe ich dir schon irgendwie recht.... bei mir ist es eher interessehalber. ich habe jetzt seit fast zehn jahren einen teich (eigentlich mehrere, da umzüge waren). ich habe noch nie einen wassertest gemacht, hatte von anfang an koi und mir ist noch nie ein fisch krank geworden oder gestorben. ich möchte jetzt aber nur "sauber" sein.


----------



## axel (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Wassertest-Set?*

Hallo Thomas 

Durch ein Wassertestset wird man doch nicht Sauber 
Aber ich denke wenn man regelmäßig testet dann erkennt man frühzeitig wenn etwas aus dem Ruder läuft , und man kann rechtzeitig einschreiten bevor es den Fischen schlecht geht .
Aber prima das es Deinen Fischen gut geht. 
Du hast ja auch ne ordentliche Teichgröße.

Lg
axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Wassertest-Set?*

Ich habe mir den 5fach Tröpchentest von JBL gekauft,..

naja,.. so ganz haut mich der nicht vom Hocker,..
besonders weil da der (für mich) wichtigste Test für ph-Wert nur in 0,5 Schritten möglich ist, und man von der Farbe somit
schnell +-0,5ph hat.

ist mir für PH-Werte viel zu grob,... besser würde ich direkt die Einzeltest (auch von JBL lieferbar) mit 0,2 Auflösung bei pH kaufen,...

Wichtigste ist wohl : ph, nitrat, nitrit, KH, GH wenn die passen, kann man schon recht sorglos sein,..

wo kaufen,... die Oma Google verrät alles 

mfG.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Wassertest-Set?*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> wo kaufen,... die Oma Google verrät alles



War es nicht Tante Google  So alt ist sie doch noch gar nicht 

Wenn dir PH soooooooooooo wichtig ist, gibt es im Handel Digitale PH-Messgeräte mit Eichfunktion. Auf jeden Fall besser als die Papierstreifen oder die Tröpfchentabelle


----------



## Vespabesitzer (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Wassertest-Set?*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Wenn dir PH soooooooooooo wichtig ist, gibt es im Handel Digitale PH-Messgeräte mit Eichfunktion.




[Klugschei-ssermodus/ON]  da wird nicht geeicht,.. maximal kalibriert   [Klugschei-ssermoduse/OFF] 

-> deswegen wichtig, weil ich immer noch mit PH 8,4 "rum-eier" ,..  und meine Farbenblindheit liefert mir je nach Blickwinkel in das Tröpfen-Glas,
auch 8,6 oder 8,8.. aber niemals 8,2 

und die "billigen" PH-Messer mit 2-Punkt  Kalibrierung sind auch nicht besser als der Tröpfchentest,..

mal gucken, ob ich irgendwo ein richtiges Labor/ oder Industriegerät "günstig" abstauben kann,...

mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Wassertest-Set?*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> [Klugschei-ssermodus/ON]  da wird nicht geeicht,.. maximal kalibriert   [Klugschei-ssermoduse/OFF]



Na wenn du alles weißt, verstehe ich nicht warum du mit den Tröpfchen rumeierst


----------



## Vespabesitzer (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Wassertest-Set?*

weil der Tröpchentest 8 Euro kostet,... und ein "normal gutes" Messgerät  > mind. Faktor 10-20 oder mehr..    kostet

wenn ich nicht die ganzen Lebewesen und Kleinstlebewesen im Teich hätte, würde ich einfach komplett Wassertausch machen,... so geht es aber nur immer mit Teilwasserwechsel,..

PS: mein Hinweis war auf das Wort "__ eichen" und kalibrieren bezogen,  guckst du  :friede


----------



## Annett (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Wassertest-Set?*

Hallo Micha,

für einen Naturteich sehe ich bei dem pH-Wert keinen Handlungsbedarf... noch nicht.
Wenn Du kannst, leite halt sauberes Regenwasser ein. Am besten soviel, dass der Teich überläuft. Das macht das Wasser weicher. Aber ewig kann man dieses Spielchen auch nicht spielen, weil die Kh sich nach und nach verabschiedet. Wobei auch die Stabilisierung des pH vor allem für Fischhalter wichtig ist.

Ich messe den Teich zur Kontrolle max. mit Teststreifen. Allerdings bewahre ich diese zumindest im Kühlschrank auf. Die Tröpfchentests von mir sind mittlerweile alle veraltet, sodass eine Messung nicht wirklich genauer ausfallen dürfte.
Hier mal AQ und Teich im Vergleich - gerade gemessen...

Im Vergleich - links Teich, rechts AQ
 

der neue Teich:
  

ein AQ:
 
Also ich erkenne da schon Unterschiede..... u.a. den, dass ich erstmal wieder mit Leitungswasser im Teich auffüllen sollte. 
Axo, zur Erläuterung: von oben nach unten: Nitrat, Nitrit, Gh (die 4 Felder gehören zusammen), Kh, pH. 

Und ich habe gerade gesehen, dass das MHD abgelaufen ist.


Als letztes erinnere ich gerne noch an einen älteren Spruch: "Wer viel misst, misst Mist."


----------



## Vespabesitzer (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Wassertest-Set?*

Hallo Annett,..

solche Teststreifen habe ich auch,.. (meine sind inzwischen auch abgelaufen,..  hihi die 12/08 habe ich auch gesehen,..)

Bei der GH kann man den Verlauf immer ganz einfach sehen,...

Aber in deinem Beispiel mit dem AQ hätte ich "Farbenblinder"    auch das Problem, wie rosa, ist das rosa,.. (also Werte in Richtung 8)
(kann natürlich auch auf dem Foto täuschen)...

Der Orangeton ist ja gut zu erkennen...

Ich werde mir als nächstes mal einen anderen Tröpfchentest als  von JBL bestellen,.. mal gucken,..
Wenn der Teci eingefahren ist, ist mir der genaue Wert sicher auch nicht mehr ganz so wichtig,..
jetzt stellt sich aber noch die Frage, geht der pH wieder >8,6 oder runter,..


mfG. Micha


----------



## CityCobra (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Wassertest-Set?*

Hallo!

Evtl. hatten wir die Frage ja schon mal,
aber warum sollte ich mir ein Wassertest-Set kaufen, wenn ich mein Wasser kostenlos beim Teich-Center analysieren lassen kann? 
Oder sind deren Tests etwa ungenauer/unzuverlässiger?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Wassertest-Set?*

Hallo,
wenn dein Teich-Center um die Ecke ist brauch man das wohl nicht.

Ich müsste 15 Km fahren, wäre mir viel zu blöd  Und ich teste mein Wasser auch alle 2 Tage, jetzt besonders wo der Teich noch neu ist.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Wassertest-Set?*

Ich werde wohl mal parallel testen,.. einmal selbst und dann zum Händler,..

hier nochmal mein "Farbenproblem":

mit dem PH Einfachtest in 0,5 Schritten,weiss ich zumindest, dass der Wert größer 8,5 liegt,.. denn dass das KEIN Grün ist, sehe ich.
 

wenn ich gleichzeitig den Test mit 0,2 Auflösung mache, kommt das raus:
(und hier habe ich je nach Betrachtungswinkel, und Lichteinfluss und "Gefühlt".. 8,4 bis 9,0 oder sogar noch mehr :crazy als Ablesewert ??

      (beide Bilder, gleiche Lösung,.. anderer Blickwinkel und Licht,.. klar, mit Kamera schlecht zu vergleichen)

naja,.. o.k. wer viel mist, mist Mist,..  
auf jedenfall weiss ich, dass mein PH Wert zu hoch ist,.. nur halt nicht,.. wenn die Tendenz einer Änderung kommt  ?
mfG. Micha


----------



## schrope (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Wassertest-Set?*

Hallo!

@Micha
Deshalb hat man auch den Komparator Block!
Da stellst du die Gläschen hinein und fährst über die Felder und schaust von oben in das Glas und nicht seitlich (von der Seite siehst du dann sowieso nichts) und schon gar nicht das Glas schräg halten (im KomparatorBlock sowieso nicht möglich)!!! Wer die Anleitung lies ist klar im Vorteil. 

Weiters kannst du das auch mit dem Einfachtest (0,5 Schritte) machen. Weißes Blatt dazulegen und mit dem Komparatorblock arbeiten! Ist viel leichter abzulesen, da die Lichteinstrahlung nur von oben kommt und somit die Farbe nicht so stark ausbleicht.

Probiers doch mal.

@all
Zu den digitalen Messgeräten: Ich halte die für Mist, alle billigen natürlich.
Mir ist das viel zu aufwendig damit zu messen da sie immer einige Zeit brauchen bis sich der Messwert einstellt und dann die Elektrode gereinigt und mit Konservierungslösung versehen werden muss da sie nicht austrocken darf usw.....

Ich denke für uns Teicher reicht ein normaler Tröpfchentest alle mal.
Damit kann man leicht und ohne viel Aufwand sein Wasser testen. 

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Eugen (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Wassertest-Set?*



schrope schrieb:


> @all
> Zu den digitalen Messgeräten: Ich halte die für Mist, alle billigen natürlich.
> Mir ist das viel zu aufwendig damit zu messen da sie immer einige Zeit brauchen bis sich der Messwert einstellt und dann die Elektrode gereinigt und mit Konservierungslösung versehen werden muss da sie nicht austrocken darf usw.....
> 
> ...



Hoi Peter,
darüber läßt sich trefflich streiten.
Was ist denn bitte an einer Messung mit einer Elektrode aufwändig 
Einschalten,ins Wasser halten, ca 30sec warten,ablesen,ausschalten,zurückstellen.

In der Zeit hast du deine Regenzlösung noch nicht vorbereitet.
Von den Fehlerquellen beim Ablesen bzw. Farbvergleich ganz zu schweigen.

Die Elektrode spülst du kurz mit dem. Wasser ab und gut ist.
In der Schutzkappe befindet sich i.d.R. ein Schwämmchen,das man feucht halten mußt.
Deine Reagenzien mußt du dunkel und kühl aufbewahren, und dein Glas mußt du auch wieder reinigen.

Bei den "Billigelektroden" hat man vll. eine höhere Abweichung,die allerdings auch nicht mehr als 0,1 pH-Einheiten beträgt.
Und zu sagen,die taugen nix, naja ich weiß nicht so recht.

Für mich taugen diese relativ teuren , von der Mehrzahl hochgelobten Farblösungen nix.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Wassertest-Set?*



schrope schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> @Micha
> Deshalb hat man auch den Komparator Block!
> ...  und schon gar nicht das Glas schräg halten (im KomparatorBlock sowieso nicht möglich)!!! Wer die Anleitung lies ist klar im Vorteil. Peter



Hallo Peter,..  

jau,.. habe ich doch gelesen und auch gemacht,.. die Photos sollen nur verdeutlichen, wie unterschiedlich Farben gesehen werden können.
(kommt daher auch auf die Zimmerbeleuchtung oder den Sonnenstand an,.. und laut JBL würde die Aquarianer ja auch im Zimmer testen :? ) 

Ich gucke auch von oben rein,.. (o.k. ich fülle immer nur ein Fläschen voll, da das andere mit Teich-Wasser total durchsichtig ist).
Trotzdem kann ich die Farbe nie genau bestimmen... (genau heisst halt zwischen 0,2 und +0,4 als möglichen Fehler)...

Deswegen will ich mal nen anderen Hersteller testen, ich hoffe, ich habe nur bei diesen blau/lila Farben so mein Problem.
PS: kam ja auch dadurch, dass JBL selbst gesagt hat, dass es egal ist, ob man 3,4 oder 5 Tröpchen reintut, dass würde nur die Farbe
intensivieren,... ( für mich ergibt das dann aber nach Farbtabelle eher schon einen Sprung),..

  es ist aber auch o.k. wenn andere damit zufrieden sind, ich kann nur meine persönlichen Eindruck wiedergeben,..
(und du weisst ja selber, dass man sich über jeden PH-Zentel nach "UNTEN" freut  )

mfG. Micha


----------



## schrope (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Wassertest-Set?*

Hi!



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Einschalten,ins Wasser halten, ca 30sec warten,ablesen,ausschalten,zurückstellen.


Na dann hast du glücklicherweise ein Gerät das nicht so aufwendig ist wie meines.



> Zu den digitalen Messgeräten: Ich halte die für Mist, alle billigen natürlich.


Vielleicht hab ich das etwas zu pauschal ausgedrückt, sorry!

Meines braucht bis zu 3min bis sich der Messwert einstellt und in der Kappe ist eine Säurelösung enthalten die man dort immer reintun muss. Weiters muss man das Gerät vor jedem Test kalibrieren und dann dauert der Vorgang um einiges länger als der Tröpfchentest.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das doch egal ob ich jetzt einen pH von 8,2 oder 8,4 habe.
Ich denke alle diese Messungen, ob mit Tröpfchen oder digital sind Richtwerte und nur ein qualifiziertes Labor kann Absolutwerte liefern.
Ich für meinen Teil werde nur mehr mit Tröpfchentests arbeiten, weil es unkompliziert ist und ich schnell weiß ob ich etwas unternehmen muss oder nicht.

Diese ganze Wasserpanscherei bringt doch alles nichts.
Ein guter Filter und Pflanzen bringen so ziemlich jedes Wasser in einen Bereich wo sich Fische wohlfühlen, funktioniert in der Natur doch auch (abgesehen vom Filter).....

MfG,
Peter


----------

